# Skimmer 16, 40hp Merc



## damthemainstream (Apr 11, 2017)

4 blades get you better holeshot and less bow lift, but the extra drag will limit top end. Try the 3 blade in 12 pitch or drop down to 11 pitch in the 4 blade.


----------

